

Ask HN: Would you love Quora more if it looked like this? - ashitvora
http://twitpic.com/30tcsf/full

======
chad_oliver
I really like this layout. The added whitespace and clear focus on the content
(by having a different background color for the sidebar) is very effective.

I think I'd put a bit more space between the Name+Picture+#ofVotes and the
content - perhaps half the space you have between paragraphs? I'm not much of
a web designer, though.

One important factor is that there's no Quora branding - I'm sure that would
be a prerequisite before they would consider the layout.

~~~
ashitvora
Yea, I agree. I need to add some more space between user's image and number if
votes.

Regarding Branding, they have it on the header. I was just playing with it on
Firebug and took screenshot so that part got clipped.

------
ashitvora
I have seen many of my friends and colleagues use Quora alot. And I like their
concept. But some how I don't feel like visiting because of their UI. I wish
it was little easier to read / skim. May be it's just me.

I was playing around with their CSS. Wanted to know your opinion / feedback.

